# Is it safe to give garlic to a one year old?



## AprilM (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to start my winter immunity boosting regime for the winter with ds, and would like to include garlic, but am unsure if 1 is too young. Has anyone ever given a child this young garlic supplements, and if so, in what form are the supplements and how much do you give?
Thank you.


----------



## FernG (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AprilM* 
I would like to start my winter immunity boosting regime for the winter with ds, and would like to include garlic, but am unsure if 1 is too young. Has anyone ever given a child this young garlic supplements, and if so, in what form are the supplements and how much do you give?
Thank you.

Roasted garlic was one of my DD's first foods. She loves it and will feed it to herself. I roast it in whole cloves with meat or saute whole cloves in a pan, which gives a stronger garlic taste. She also eats lacto-fermented garlic.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds does not like fresh garlic. and he is NOT a picky eater, but it its garlicky he doesn't like it and it gives him diaper rash if the does eat some. But if your kid liked it (hummus/dal would be a great way to eat more garlic) i don't see a problem with a 1yo eating garlic


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS loves garlic. I don't supplement with it but he eats garlicky foods like hummus, roasted garlic dressing, tzatziki, etc


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Too much garlic can lead to anemia. Use with caution with a baby.


----------



## chick (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't give her garlic supplements or even whole cloves but cook with it and she eats most things we do and has done since she was about 9 months.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

We are 2 months into dealing with what we have narrowed down (with much research and trial and error!) to an overheated toddler! We were generous with garlic, onion, and salt (all in summer no less) and he ended up with a persistent rash around his mouth, plus some hives on the hottest days, plus some loose stool and minor sleep/behavioral issues.

I think spices and alliums are fine cooked and in moderation (esp in the winter), but a garlic supplement does not seem right for such a little one! I think the worst for DS was garlic and onion powder in food, which seems about the same to me as a supplement (except the supp would be more!)

There are a number of other immune boosting/health promoting things you can do for a little one, though! Right now I am reading "Perfect Health for Kids" by John Douillard and it is awesome! I highly recommend it (I'm only 1/4 of the way in, though).


----------

